# Outdoor solar lights



## bugmenotbugmenot (Apr 13, 2015)

does anybody have a recommendation on outdoor solar lights. Also, how many lumens are usually required? About 2000?

Thanks


----------



## Sprink (Apr 21, 2012)

I am not sure what type of light you are looking for. Here is an Outdoor Solar Security Light. It is 480 lumens. 2000 lumens is about 125 watts.

http://www.landscapelightingworld.com/outdoor-solar-lights-s/123.htm


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

We only run our out door solar light during day light hours.

I honestly don't know what its rating is.

It kicks butt, though.


----------

